# What are your thoughts on lilac?



## Asti09 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a lilac amstaff and I am trying to learn more about it.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not really sure what you wanted to learn. Lilac is just a dilute coat color.


----------

